
We analysed 75K builds and this is what we learned about CI/CD - Rubytron
https://nevercode.io/blog/what-we-learned-about-ci-cd-tool-analysing-75k-builds/
======
ttctciyf
This seems little more than an elaborate bit of PR for "Nevercode"?

~~~
humbleMouse
Nevercode? Lol. If anyone brought up something called "nevercode" in a meeting
I'd laugh them out of the room.

~~~
taurath
Its the new hot Harvard Business trend where you make a company out of SaaS
subscriptions and marketing!

------
rs86
This is a prime example of numbers with no value added. Just spitting out
figures. No insight. For example relating frameworks to build times.

~~~
Rubytron
Hi, thanks for the feedback! Relating frameworks to builds times is an awesome
idea! We will start working on it. Do you have any other suggestions to make
more sense from our data?

------
lainga
Title should specify they're only discussing mobile app development.

~~~
euyyn
It should also, either specify what they learned, or go full clickbait
clarifying that I won't believe number four.

~~~
lainga
75,000 CI/CD builds we love (number 31,284 will blow your MIND!)

------
richardwhiuk
Saying that build times is time you've saved developers is a very odd
conclusion - I doubt most developers sit watching the compiler build an app...

~~~
yebyen
Build time is not just compile time. My app is Ruby so deployment time is
nearly nil, but we have a regression suite that takes inching past an whole
hour, that we run before every merge, and consult in detail before prod
releases.

I hope I am an outlier (admitting that regression testing should not take this
long, as there are larger projects with much broader scope that get the job
done in significantly less time than that), but without CI this strategy would
have already failed a long time ago, and it has helped us immeasurably with
onboarding new developers and keeping release quality high.

"Build" time is not compile time.

~~~
richardwhiuk
I hope you don't watch any of that either.

~~~
yebyen
Without CI, what choice would I have? Go find another computer when I think my
feature branch is ready to merge? (...stop working for an hour?)

~~~
detaro
Put your running build process in the background and continue to work on
something else?

~~~
yebyen
That's exactly what CI does. It saves me from doing it, and it can do so with
concurrent workers (say, if I finish the next thing before the hour is up.
Should I be running the two concurrent test suites on my local machine? Or
holding them in a queue, manually...)

My build spins up a browser and does expensive feature testing in a browser
window to prove that our Rails app and JS code play nice together. For a long
time, this was working in a way where the browser would stay behind other
windows and not get in my way. Then a Chrome upgrade came and now, at the
start of every example, the window moves itself to on top of the other windows
on the screen, and steals the focus.

I know you're going to tell me to file a bug somewhere, but I suspect this
change was made on purpose for a good reason. (Maybe you remember pop-unders?)

CI solves this problem for me, rigorously, and in a way that is unobtrusive
and not brittle. If you're not using CI, you probably don't understand the
idea that "all developers should be able to run the test suite, but none of
them should have to do it." That's the big idea. CI helps our team to increase
their velocity, and keep it up.

~~~
Rubytron
Hi! Thanks for the meaningful contribution to the conversation. I share your
thoughts on CI. I think it's a irreplacable tool for mobile app developers
that actually reduces the hassle and repetitve grunt work. That's why this
article was published in the first place! Take care!

~~~
Rubytron
@yebyen It's seems you know what you are talking about. Would you be
interested to test Nevercode out and share you experience?

------
kerpele
I'm not sure if their numbers are sound. For example they claim to be able to
deduce hosting service market share from their build numbers, but considering
GitLab has built-in CI/CD system and GitHub doesn't it would make sense to me
that the numbers they see are not directly comparable.

Interesting numbers but no real value without more analysis IMO.

------
singularity2001
The term CI/CD suddenly appears everywhere. Can «continuous integration and
continuous delivery» be shortened to CI&D or CIaD? Or how do you pronounce
CI/CD?

~~~
pbh101
I’ve facetiously pronounced it as ‘cicada’ in the past :)

I’ve only ever heard it pronounced ‘see eye see dee’ which is pretty quick to
say while still being intelligible.

~~~
singularity2001
thanks, obvious in hindsight

------
swyx
Request for Post: web dev version of this. maybe from heroku/netlify?

